# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  DreamBliss's Workbook

## DreamBliss

Well I joined Mancon's class and saw this one, thought I should try it too. Think I'll keep my focus on these two for now.

My goal is to become Lucid more often. With my next Lucid Dream I just want to fly. Once I am becoming Lucid more regularly and have become a proficient flier I want to work on having OBEs more often. You can travel between a Lucid flying dream and an OBE very easily, or so I have read. Ultimately I want to regularity be able to both become Lucid and have OBEs depending on whichever I choose. My long-term goal is to have developed enough dream control to find, enter and interact with the Academy, and to find, use and travel through one of the portals into another world in my OBE.

To start with I'm going to develop stronger awareness skills in waking life. I'm already a very observant person, I just need to train and strengthen this aspect of myself to aid me in recognizing when I am dreaming.

Lately I've just been too tired or something to wake myself up in my dreams. I know I have overcome my block (I had a four week Lucid Dream block) but for some reason I just have a tendency to not make any effort to become Lucid. It's almost as though I know I can become Lucid, that in some part of me I know I am dreaming, but the effort of making myself Lucid is too much for some reason. I can't really explain it, I hope I can get some help here.

Other than my natural awareness I have two other useful skills. I can put my body to sleep using twitches, leaving my mind awake - It's just ridiculously easy for me to do. I am also great and working with mental movies and mental imagery. If you were to tell me to close my eyes and describe the inside and outside of my house I could so so easily and with great detail.

I try to exercise 4 times a week, in the evening usually. I perform Qi Gong with Matthew Coehn's Fire and Water as well as ISO Abs with Scott Helvenston and something I call Bodyweight Set 1 based off Matt Furey's bodyweight exercises. I was using Scott Peterson's isometrics but have since stopped. I will be adding meditation to my list of daily activities and some Creative Visualization work.

I guess that about covers my details. The only other things is that I'm an extremely open-minded Christian and I'm writing a book on dreams I'm about halfway finished with. I should have it submitted by the middle of next month.

I also feel that any change I make should not be forced, it should be something that _flows_. I'm trying this new approach to working on myself and developing desired skills. An example is strengthening my awareness. That flows with my natural state, but RCing through the day would not flow, it would have to be forced. This concept is hard to explain, but I truly believe it is the best way to affect any desired change in yourself. Flowing takes more time, like water on stone, but the end result is smooth, natural, strong. Force implies resistance, like a chisel on stone. The end result is rougher, unnatural, and weaker.

So please post any suggestions or help you have for me to help me with my Lucid Dreaming problem. I will adopt those that flow and keep you informed of my progress. In the meantime I will start working on the lessons of this class.

Thanks!
 :Shades wink:  DreamBliss

----------


## Matte87

Hi and welcome to class! That's a very thorough introduction  :smiley:  Being able to visualize easily is just great for MILD's, as you already do that, perhaps focusing all visualizations on becoming lucid? I usually use the mantra: "I'm dreaming" while visualizing saying so in a dream, becoming lucid. 

And being able to put yourself to sleep that fast would be a huge advantage if you did a WBTB and timed it right so you're in REM. That would make WILD'ing so easy for you. I suggest you give both of those techniques a shot, but if you are having trouble waking yourself up, perhaps a WBTB is hard. This includes setting an alarm right?

If OBE's exist or is just another lucid dream is up to debate, but everyone has a right to believe in whatever they want. That many people can't have just imagined it all and if they really experience the OBE's as something more than a regular lucid dream, I'm sure there's something there worth exploring. It's a pretty heavy goal from what I've read though, you should start out with a more simple goal just like you said, flying. That's probably the best goal to start out with, the feeling is just amazing and it's easy to do.

Start craving that feeling. Visualize doing it and believe that you can get lucid. Like you said, you know you have the potential within, use it!

Looking forward to reading your entries, and if you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!  :smiley:

----------


## DreamBliss

Er... What shall be by assignment while the class is on hiatus?
- DreamBliss

----------


## Matte87

Which ever task you find suitable  :smiley:  Try something easy like: "Use any super power" or just focus on your recall if that's what you need for now. You'll still be awarded stars, it's just that we won't have new tasks for a while.

----------


## DreamBliss

This is a little late, but I am announcing the completing of my week 1-2 task, "Recall dreams or fragments 10 days out of 14. 4 nights should include atleast 2 dreams each."

My stats are 4 out of 4 misses
4 recalls of two dreams or fragments
I started early in December, but had teeth problems, couldn't do much through Christmas, started over December 26th and completed as of last night, January 9th.

Working on the next tasks now.
- DreamBliss

----------


## Linkster17

Hey DreamBliss, welcome to the class!  ::D:  and I have a question, do you believe in the possibility of shared dreams? I ask because I am also Christian, and I think there might be a chance of it, but I have never had one so I can't say I know there is >.>

----------


## DreamBliss

Yes, I believe it to be true. I know Robert Moss claims in his books to have guided folks through their dreams. The same for Carlos Castanada's teacher, Don Juan, in, "The Art of Dreaming." But this is closer to one of the names for this, Pathfinding. Be aware! This is in the territory of Shamanism and there may be stuff there you do not agree with, which leads me to my next point.

I am currently a Christian only out of fear. You know what Christians claim, and what the Bible seems to say. There is only Heaven or Hell, and if you are not a Christian, not saved, you go to Hell. I have developed doubts that the Bible is as complete, accurate and untouched as we Christians are taught to believe. I am also beginning to see that the world may not be quite what our pastors preach to us. This is a process of change that will occur in you, wanted or not, if you continue to explore this road. Be very sure of your steps!

Ultimately I want to be free of any and all religion -
- DreamBliss

----------


## Matte87

Hey DreamBliss, it's great that you achieved those tasks  :smiley:  But the TaskClub is not active anymore, and will probably be on hold for a while. Feel free to achieve more of them though and use them for motivation to get lucid. Keep on dreaming!

----------

